# Tee Square IT!



## thall17 (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone that does not have a Tee Square it needs to truly consider picking up one! We did a 160pc order front and back and would still be alligning the order if we hadn't picked one up!

Thanks Lou!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

thall17 said:


> Anyone that does not have a Tee Square it needs to truly consider picking up one! We did a 160pc order front and back and would still be alligning the order if we hadn't picked one up!
> 
> Thanks Lou!


wow, great news.. Thanks Lou


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like mine too! I also use the Logo it for left chest designs. I have a few of each of them and they have more than paid for themselves in time saved. I have tried the doing by eye method and check it with the www.teesquareit.com and I'm never straight. ....JB


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Ordered mine today


----------



## oddTEE (Aug 12, 2008)

I have to get one of those, although I kinda improvised my own tool to align my designs, but definitely a TeeSquare it is a must have!


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I received mine on Monday. I got the Tee Square IT and the LogoIT. Quick shipping. Thanks, Lou!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Will congrats on the great investment. You will be able to put out a better quality product using these great alignment tools. ... JB


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You guys sold me. I just placed my order. My heat press and vinyl is supposed to be in tomorrow and I have my first order due in about two weeks. 300 shirts.


----------



## swe_seifer (Jul 2, 2008)

Will get one too


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I bought a Tee square it. Saved a lot of time over messing around with temporary cardboard templates.

Simple solution to a common problem. If only it was always that easy.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing like getting your first order and then getting the figuring out how to do it. Talk about a glutton for punishment.


----------



## swe_seifer (Jul 2, 2008)

how much is one piece ?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Gotta love it best tool around and Lou is great about thanking himself LOL


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I only have 1 complaint about the www.Tesequareit.com I stepped on mine the other day and it broke. Imagine this tool not being able to stand up under the pressure of my size 15 EEE and not to mention my 400lb body. I think Lou should be ashamed of sellig such a weak product. ..... LOL . I was able to repair it and it still works great. I was so upset, because this was one of the first ones produced and it was made with vinyl lettering instead of screened numbers. ..... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Gotta love it best tool around and Lou is great about thanking himself LOL


YOU ARE FUNNY.. THAT WAS Thanks.... signed lou... why do I even talk to you.. Cheee.. LOL
.....
....
Lou


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I need one I have a shirt I love with a 10X16 pic on it but its about an inch off to one side. But I just spent this months extra money on an epson 120 for 39 bucks delivered(refurbished)Maybe next month>


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I only have 1 complaint about the www.Tesequareit.com I stepped on mine the other day and it broke. Imagine this tool not being able to stand up under the pressure of my size 15 EEE and not to mention my 400lb body. I think Lou should be ashamed of sellig such a weak product. ..... LOL . I was able to repair it and it still works great. I was so upset, because this was one of the first ones produced and it was made with vinyl lettering instead of screened numbers. ..... JB


You should put that away somewhere safe so you can sell it to the TShirt museum someday.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Masterkoin said:


> You should put that away somewhere safe so you can sell it to the TShirt museum someday.


why didn't you call me?


----------



## mkdub07 (Sep 4, 2007)

I saw the You Tube video from Badalou (now I subscribe)  and had to have the Tee Square. Just placed my order today. It will make my process go so much faster and with a lot less stress!

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!
Mindy


----------



## Auto Wear (Aug 13, 2008)

thall17 said:


> Anyone that does not have a Tee Square it needs to truly consider picking up one! We did a 160pc order front and back and would still be alligning the order if we hadn't picked one up!
> 
> Thanks Lou!


Just ordered mine too!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought the Tee Square it before I even had my big heat press, I was so excited when the big press came and I got to make my first t-shirt. It has served me well this whole year making hundreds of shirts. However, I have been wanting to get the Logo It for my travel press since the Tee Square It doesn't travel well due to its size. This thread reminded me to get online and order the Logo IT... DONE! Thanks for the reminder, I can't wait to get it. I am thinking it will be great to use with my travel press for centering all designs Note that the Logo it is on sale for $20 down from $25 (not sure if I can mention that...) AND, Lou has added a free download template centering tool to use in conjunction with these two tools.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

stuffnthingz said:


> I bought the Tee Square it before I even had my big heat press, I was so excited when the big press came and I got to make my first t-shirt. It has served me well this whole year making hundreds of shirts. However, I have been wanting to get the Logo It for my travel press since the Tee Square It doesn't travel well due to its size. This thread reminded me to get online and order the Logo IT... DONE! Thanks for the reminder, I can't wait to get it. I am thinking it will be great to use with my travel press for centering all designs Note that the Logo it is on sale for $20 down from $25 (not sure if I can mention that...) AND, Lou has added a free download template centering tool to use in conjunction with these two tools.


 I am keeping it at $20. I think it is a fair price. Also one of the sponsors is now selling it as well Coastal Business.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

badalou said:


> I am keeping it at $20. I think it is a fair price. Also one of the sponsors is now selling it as well Coastal Business.


 A bargin at twice the price. I use the Logo it every day. I drilled a hole in mine to allow me to hang it up. I seem to have issues stepping on things when they are under foot. .... JB


----------



## Downtown Joey (Mar 13, 2008)

I recently got one...I love this thing!!! Got mine from hotfixqueen.com they had the best price.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

who is the best company to purchase this product from if i'm in the UK...Anyone out there that is in the UK & has purchased one. Would like a company with a reasonable shipping fee, as i have just purchased a bundle of paper from the stated and wish i had purchased this at the same time, so now only want to order this item on it's own.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

daveym said:


> who is the best company to purchase this product from if i'm in the UK...Anyone out there that is in the UK & has purchased one. Would like a company with a reasonable shipping fee, as i have just purchased a bundle of paper from the stated and wish i had purchased this at the same time, so now only want to order this item on it's own.


www.subli-nation.com
is my distributor in UK or you can order direct.


----------



## joyceepoo (Jun 2, 2008)

badalou said:


> YOU ARE FUNNY.. THAT WAS Thanks.... signed lou... why do I even talk to you.. Cheee.. LOL
> .....
> ....
> Lou


 
Hi Lou,

I have watched nearly all of your video and they have really helped me a lot. About this T Square It...isn't it basically a plastic tool much like a criss cross ruler? Why is it priced so high...$45...it is just plastic isn't it? Nonetheless, I will be ordering one because I certainly need it.


----------



## drone1028 (May 26, 2007)

I use the T-Square with my embroidery placement. I find it hard to use with my Knight swing away press though.
Cindy


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

drone1028 said:


> I use the T-Square with my embroidery placement. I find it hard to use with my Knight swing away press though.
> Cindy


Cindy, I use the embroidery buddy for placement. It works good and is small and easy to handle. ... JB


----------



## SignzPlus (Sep 4, 2008)

I am thinking of getting the logo it as I seem to do more left chest then anything else.

Juice


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

joyceepoo said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> I have watched nearly all of your video and they have really helped me a lot. About this T Square It...isn't it basically a plastic tool much like a criss cross ruler? Why is it priced so high...$45...it is just plastic isn't it? Nonetheless, I will be ordering one because I certainly need it.


The Perfect Transfer Tool is $90. I figured half of that price was a pretty good deal.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

joyceepoo said:


> Hi Lou,
> About this T Square It...isn't it basically a plastic tool much like a criss cross ruler? Why is it priced so high...$45...it is just plastic isn't it?


The advantage of plastic is it will not corrode, it is light to handle, but perhaps more importantly, it is transparent, so you can see exactly what's happening with your image.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

joyceepoo said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> I have watched nearly all of your video and they have really helped me a lot. About this T Square It...isn't it basically a plastic tool much like a criss cross ruler? Why is it priced so high...$45...it is just plastic isn't it? Nonetheless, I will be ordering one because I certainly need it.


 If it was that easy to put one together. 3 companies involved and labor putting it together. This is not your plastic ruler you get at a office store.


----------



## Karen Souza (Apr 1, 2007)

Lou,
Just ordered your T Square It! Everyone raves so much that I know I'd be missing an important tool to help me do this right. I just got some of my 1st transfers today, and I'm such a NEWBIE, I don't want to take a chance and mess them up. Have been playing around pressing samples I recieved, (WOW, T Shirts are very different from truck lettering) but now it's time to get real!
Look forward to putting it to work.
Thanks
Karen Souza
Cranberry Signcraft


----------



## joyceepoo (Jun 2, 2008)

drone1028 said:


> I use the T-Square with my embroidery placement. I find it hard to use with my Knight swing away press though.
> Cindy


 oh my goodness...then that means I will have a hard time using it with my little hix lite swing away.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought one of the first Teesquareit made and I think they are ver easy to operate myself. I think the instructions included help a lot. I however do not suggest stepping on them, I know from experience they will break. This was the only drawback to this product,I found. I hope Lou looks into making them able to withstand a 400 lb standing on them . LOL .... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

drone1028 said:


> I use the T-Square with my embroidery placement. I find it hard to use with my Knight swing away press though.
> Cindy


Hi Cindy, the TsquareIT was too large for my use (I work with some very small clothes.) I talked with Lou about that back then...

In the meantime, I found the Fringe Cut by June Taylor, and it cost me $11 at Walmart.

It is lined and numbered and it is flat. I see JB gave you one alternative, and now you have two.  

The Logoit looks interesting to me, but it wasn't out when I needed to work on little clothing alignment. Good luck to you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

joyceepoo said:


> oh my goodness...then that means I will have a hard time using it with my little hix lite swing away.


The above post would help you out, too. You might want to look at that and the logoIT because I think they are very similar. There was no logo it when I needed to start, but after seeing it, I think they are close. But what I have is here and working... so there are more choices for those of us who really love and would like a tsquareIT, but it's not practicle for some reason....

I used to hint, and guess I will again, that a MINI tsquareIT would be so lovely.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I purchased one of these right before I got my first fairly large heat press order after reading about them on this forum. I was placing a left chest logo, and decided to buy it instead of the logoit because I could use it for either a left chest or large design and it worked great! It really made the job easy to place all logos in the correct (and same position).

It was interesting to see how inaccurate visually placing the transfer on the garment was. And the beauty of this thing is you don't have to center the garment on the heat press, because it centers on the collar of the shirt. It doesn't matter if the shirt is 2" off center or dead-on. This is a great timesaving device!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree people who think they can align by eye crack me up. I use the Teesquareit daily. I think this is the best tool for alignment on the market. .... JB


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I know, rub it in. I wouldn't know a straight line if I saw it. Well, one of these days I'll get around to getting one myself.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I ruined enough shirts doing embroidery by trying to line them up visually. It's funny how the design looks straight until it's permanently attached to the shirt!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

SignzPlus said:


> I am thinking of getting the logo it as I seem to do more left chest then anything else.
> 
> Juice


I really like this tool. I think it makes left chest placement easy. I always had trouble doing left chest designs, but this tool has changed thatfrom being a issue. .... JB


----------



## recycledmummy (Mar 16, 2015)

Does Anyone know where I can Purchase this T Square It and get it shipped to Australia??and what the cost would be???will have to schmuzzle up to hubby to get it for me though Lol


----------

